# How 'bout Them Steelers?



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

14-0 against the Colts.

One good thing is the Super Bowl might be fun again not having the same old teams in it this year!

Considering that no team on Saturday scored as quick as the Steelers have it makes you wonder if the Colts are really all together or if the Steelers are that good.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am NOT a Steelers fan but they are looking very good today. The Colts....I don't know what is going on there!!!

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

About the only reason I root for the Steelers is that Kimo lives here in the Tri-Cities and well that I like to see change in the Super Bowl teams once in a while. But I agree I am shocked how poorly the Colts are playing today.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They ll blame it on they have not played a competative game in 4 weeks. What did they do, phone in the last 3 games of the season? When someone wins after an off week, they were rested and healthy. When they lose, they got rusty.

On any given week..............

John

Indy just scored.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> About the only reason I root for the Steelers is that Kimo lives here in the Tri-Cities and well that I like to see change in the Super Bowl teams once in a while. But I agree I am shocked how poorly the Colts are playing today.
> [snapback]73081[/snapback]​


I hear what you're saying about seeing a change in Super Bowl teams ... however the real change would be for the Colts to make it! The Steelers last played in Super Bowl XXX in 1996. The Colts last played when they were still in Baltimore, in Super Bowl V in 1971!

Super Bowl History


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Boy, I sure didn't get that (lack of) interception call that went against Pittsburgh. Sure looked like he intercepted, fumbled, and then recovered his own fumble to me.

I'm not a fan of either team, but it's a good game...

Chet.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Now that is what I am talking about!

What a turn of events! sunny

Come on to Colorado, Pittsburgh, it's going to be a great game!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

RLW7302 good point, with all the Colt hype though seems like they have been in there recently.

Colorado Outbacker - you are right its going to be a VERY good game next week.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> ... with all the Colt hype though seems like they have been in there recently.
> [snapback]73107[/snapback]​


I hear ya.

And I agree - it will be a good game next week. But as a Bengals fan, I just can't root for Pittsburgh.

So ... Go Seahawks! (Shaun Alexander is from the Cincinnati area







)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well I just got done watching the game....we were dispatched on a house fire about 4 mins. into the 4th quarter. My DW was nice enough to hit record on the DVR right after I left. Good ending of the game. I am not a Steeler fan but they looked good deserved to win that game.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Super Bowl ..... Steelers vs Panthers?

Could be fun!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What an emotional ride for both teams til the end


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I hate missing good football games!!







I had to fly to Germany yesterday


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Super Bowl ..... Steelers vs Panthers?
> [snapback]73117[/snapback]​


Please...Steelers? Winning in Denver? Seems to me we are looking at Denver vs Seattle.

15,000 tickets went on sale at 4 PM yesterday for the Denver / Pittsburgh game. $75 to $135 each. I'll be watching at home.

Randy


----------

